# Silvergate



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Talked to a Gentleman at Silvergate in San Diego today. He confirmed what their website is now say saying--no more LGB service, repairs, and parts!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh bummer! I'm glad I grabbed what I could at the NGRC in Denver last summer!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know what Silvergate is doing. I recently got a few PIKO building kits for Christmas. When assembling them I discovered I was missing 4 parts. I sent off an email to Silvergate, and also to PIKO in Germany. Never heard a thing from Silvergate, but PIKO responded the next working day, asked for a mailing address so they could mail me my missing parts. I thought it was strange that Silvergate didn't even answer the email, but thankfully PIKO did!

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that ain't good. I had emails from them last week and all seemed to be well. 

Sure hate to see that. They did a great job under some "hard" circumstances. 

Yes, Steve, I'm glad I was able to get some items from them in Denver as well. Should have gotten more..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

So any ideals who might be doing LGB service and parts now? I hope not Walthers god help you guys if thats the case.


----------



## Martino (Jun 28, 2008)

I heard that Train-Li may have access to some parts. You might try them.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear this as well. I've ordered parts a couple of times and just recieved one a couple of week ago. The prices were reasonable, compared to ebay. I did get the feeling with this last order that the quanities were geting smaller and they were having to dig for the detail parts. I wish I had taken the time to make up a laundry list for the fleet.

Thanks for the service Silvergate.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has a good selection of parts. Massoth has most of the electronics [decoders, sound, etc] parts. Call either Axel or Klaus. Both give great service.

Jim Carter


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Bummer, I've deen sending lists of parts for sometime and always got great service. Last list I sent a few weeks ago and have not even received a reply that they got the list. If they are having troubles, one might think they would bend over backwards to get money in. 
little Paulie


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 20 Feb 2010 06:01 AM 
I don't know what Silvergate is doing. I recently got a few PIKO building kits for Christmas. When assembling them I discovered I was missing 4 parts. I sent off an email to Silvergate, and also to PIKO in Germany. Never heard a thing from Silvergate, but PIKO responded the next working day, asked for a mailing address so they could mail me my missing parts. I thought it was strange that Silvergate didn't even answer the email, but thankfully PIKO did!

Ed

Reportedly Silvergate and Piko severed ties late last year.


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I needed PIKO part for my 0-6-0 Saddle Tanker. He mailed them out at no charge since it was less than two weeks old! Some company named Reynaulds-they have a website-appears to stepping into LGB! The Silvergate folks seem committed to promoting the PIKO trains!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.reynaulds.com/g-gauge.aspx


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I saw a wensite for a company called Reynaulds--looks like they picked up the LGB Brand! Silvergate was very nice to me aboujt their PIKO line. They have some parts in stock but still have to back to Germany for some items. They sent mme another Group 56 parts package Free of Charge after I told them my main crankpin sheared off!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, they have been around for a while, know them from Z scale. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep go with Massoth or Train-Li for your needs. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Know Reynaulds/Roman & Company well. Have shelves of Euro HO stuff including some from them. The fun part is to wonder who is a "real" US Roco importer...them, Macro Mundo, Walthers and Silvergate all claimed it at one time, sometimes with overlap!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Walthers has the line on new equipment and later/newer parts in the USA from what I've been told... Train-Li has some of the original LGB parts available, when their inventory in Germany is depleted that's it! I heard tell there was 42 pallets or so of original LGB-OEM replacement parts. Train-Li will have common repair parts available through alternate sources, but things like plastic body-trim-electronics are in limited supply. 

Michael


----------

